

Ok, HN. No more section titles in front page listings - noComment

I get it. It seems an important tag, but there&#x27;s no need to lead the title with it. If the title makes me click, you&#x27;ve won! If not, try again..
======
minimaxir
The section titles are for classification, not the facilitation of linkbait.
(usuallly)

